# Labelle vs XL-Excelle Lubricants



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've been looking for some lubricants for maintenance on the engines in the fleet and was wondering what people have to say about XL-Excelle Lubricants. I've has used Labelle in the past but was wondering if anyone is using the XL products and if they really notice any difference over Labelle.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Everything I build has to be lubricated to some degree or another, and it can be quite expensive. 

I have used La Belle, LGB, Bachmann and some other specialized mfgrs. But picked a thought in the forums to try Mobile 1 Synthetic. So I bought a pound of gear lube and a quart of oil. The gear lube is for wheel Bearings, Chassis, suspension, and Universal joints, the oil is 15w-50 weight. Both have worked out well. A lttle expensive, but is a lifetime supply. 

Barry


----------

